# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >   Bofinger
 > 5-7, rue de la Bastille 
 > Paris, 75004 France 
 > Neighborhood: 04th arrondissement 
 > 01 42 72 87 82 
 > 
 > Reservation Date: Sunday, May 16, 2010
 > 
 > Reservation Time: 8:00 PM
 > Party Size: 2 
 > R

## JEK

*Bofinger*
5-7, rue de la Bastille 
Paris, 75004 France 
Neighborhood: 04th arrondissement 
01 42 72 87 82 

Reservation Date: Sunday, May 16, 2010

Reservation Time: 8:00 PM
Party Size: 2 
Reserved Under: JEK
Restaurant Contact: Eva Berne 

*Description*: Bofinger's stained-glass ceiling, ceramics, marquetry, mirrors and tulip-shaped sconces compose a magnificent Belle-Époque décor that has long been a landmark in the Bastille quarter. Parisians, provincials, tourists and celebrities throng in for generous assortments of extra-fresh shellfish and hearty choucroute garni. The Flo group wisely took over this thriving enterprise (the restaurant serves 300,000 meals each year!) several years ago. The duck foie gras, bouillabaisse, rack of lamb sprinkled with parsley, and Vacherin cheese are all thoroughly recommendable. 

*Jules Verne*
South Pillar, Av. Gustave Eiffel 
The Eiffel Tower, Second Floor 
Paris, 75007 France 
Neighborhood: 07th arrondissement 
01 45 55 61 44 

Reservation Date: Monday, May 17, 2010

Reservation Time: 8:00 PM
Party Size: 2 
Reserved Under: JEK
Restaurant Contact: Sandra 

*Description*: Dine 125 meters above the City of Light in a completely remodeled space and with new cuisine by Alain Ducasse. The occasion to enjoy an exceptional view of Paris and a Patrick Jouin designed dining room, at once elegant, sober, contemporary, and mysterious thanks to the central honeycomb wall enclosing the kitchen. There, Pascal Féraud, who's worked at le Louis XV in Monaco, executes classic Ducasse dishes with an exemplary clarity. The lobster bears witness to this, as well as the celery and truffles in rémoulade, the scallops &#xE0; la plancha and cauliflower in a cream sauce, thick rounds of beef with foie gras, and, to finish, a gourmand clin d'oeil, the écrou de chocolat. The service is more than perfect, and the wines selected by Gérard Margeon add to that perfection. Overall, it's a great establishment for important occasions (lunch menus at 75 and dinner menus at 150 and 190).

----------


## amyb

Totally loved BOFINGER and you did not even mention the oysters and that the shell fish are all fresh and delicious!

----------


## GramChop

PERFECT!...pops parties in paris!!! photos, please!

----------


## Theresa

I look forward to your review of Jules Verne.  I wanted to do a birthday lunch there, but the stomach bug going around Paris at the time had other plans for me.

----------


## JEK

So when is your make-up lunch-dinner?

----------


## Theresa

Lunch at Sand Bar is a moving target, but we will definitely get there.

Today's lunch at La Case de L'Isle was excellent.

----------


## smason3

Please, please, please. Write a detailed review of your meals!

I haven't been to Bofinger, but I'll add it to my list.

We loved the Jules Verne. Take a peek in the kitchen, if you get a chance.

Have a wonderful time.

----------


## amyb

FYI-Poster SOYABEANS has recently returned. maybe he has found a new dining gem or two. Try him as a source.

----------


## JEK

In planing mode . . .

----------


## andynap

Happy flight and good meals. I'll be in flight to Denver on Saturday for my new grandson's Baptism.

----------


## MIke R

wave to my beloved Rockies for me....

----------


## amyb

Congrats Grandpa Andy and Grandma Phyllis!  Safe travels wished for all.

----------


## griegle1

I was in Paris about a month ago.  Did JV for the first time.  I would put it in the good or even very good, but not great category.  Make no mistake the setting is spectacular.  The food was visually stunning and the service great.  Tasted a bit bland.  Classic case of the menu sounding better than the execution.  Also a lot of tourists.  Having said that its an amazing city with 1000s of great restaurants.

----------

